# power switch/front panel help



## Danilos (Jun 17, 2010)

I have recently smashed my Alienware Area-51 7500 front case door with my deskchair (never leave it open and spin chair around to get up) and it severed the power button wires. I decided to strip the case down since the front panel mounts also broke off. My question is do I need a front panel to mount a power switch kit to it? If so, where can I get a front panel to fit a full ATX case?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

well you would need to contact alienware or dell to get a new front panel, but you can still take the button out of it and just push the button to turn it on. if you need a new button you can pick them up from a computer place.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Finding an aftermarket front panel that fits will be difficult

You might luck out by contacting dell and asking them about a replacement

You can always mount the button somewhere else


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Worst case use a door bell button(Available at hardware stores) surface mounted to the case


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I liked the one where the guy built the pc in another room, and ran wires through the wall, using an old push button car starter switch. Remids me, did he ever post pictures of the final result? 

Anyway, the point is, you can mount it anwhere, it doesn't have to be in the case. Screw a doorbell switch to the side or under the desk, out of sight. Until somebody figured out where it was, nobody who doesn't know how to short the header pins would be able to start your machine, but you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No he never did post the picts of that setup.


----------

